
Show HN: An app to cherry pick text from the real world - ajithimself
http://autopick.co
======
supermdguy
This looks great! There are so many times I want to quickly grab text from
things.

~~~
ajithimself
That's what I built it for, Please share it with your friends and colleagues
that would mean a lot to me, Thanks.

